# kann cdrom nicht mounten -> solved

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

Ich kann meine CDROM nach Kerneupdate nicht mehr mounten.

Kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6.

Meldung :

  mount /dev/hdd /mnt/dvd -t iso9660

mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

fstab :

/dev/hda1        /boot           ext2    noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda2         none           swap     sw                     0 0

/dev/hda3        /               ext3    noatime                 0 0

/dev/mapper/tresor /mnt/hdb1     ext3    noauto,rw,users          0 0

/dev/hdc         /mnt/cdrw       iso9660         noauto,rw,users                0 0

/dev/hdd         /mnt/dvd        iso9660         noauto,ro,users                0 0

/dev/fd0         /mnt/floppy     auto    noauto,rw,user          0 0

#/dev/scsi               /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto,rw,users                0 0

none             /proc           proc    defaults                0 0

none             /dev/shm        tmpfs   defaults                0 0

Kann jemand helfen ?? 

Danke HenryLast edited by henry on Wed Apr 18, 2007 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

Unterstützt dein kernel auch iso9660?

```
grep iso9660 /proc/filesystems
```

----------

## derFrank

existiert /dev/hdd eventuell garnicht mehr?

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

# grep iso9660 /proc/filesystems

 Ausgabe       iso9660

/dev/hdd ist vorhanden

Ich denke es ist ein Kernelproblem.

Scheint etwas mit Nativ Language System zu tun zu haben.

Weiss nur nicht was .

Erst mal Danke für die Antworten 

Henry

----------

## schachti

 *henry wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   mount /dev/hdd /mnt/dvd -t iso9660
> 
> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
> ...

 

Was hast Du denn unter "File systems" | "Native Language Support" aktiviert?

 *henry wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
> 
>        dmesg | tail  or so
> ...

 

Und, tut es das?

----------

## henry

Hallo schachti,

also Ausgabe von dmesg | tail

#dmesg | tail

hdd: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdd:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  CIRC unrecovered error -- (asc=0x11, ascq=0x06)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdd, iso_blknum=16, block=16

Native Language Support

 --- Base native language support                                                                           | |  

  | |                                     (iso8859-1) Default NLS Option                                                                             | |  

  | |                                     <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)                                                                 | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 737 (Greek)                                                                                 | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 775 (Baltic Rim)                                                                            | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 850 (Europe)                                                                                | |  

  | |                                     <*>   Codepage 852 (Central/Eastern Europe)                                                                | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 855 (Cyrillic)                                                                              | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 857 (Turkish)                                                                               | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 860 (Portuguese)                                                                            | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 861 (Icelandic)                                                                             | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 862 (Hebrew)                                                                                | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 863 (Canadian French)                                                                       | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 864 (Arabic)                                                                                | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 865 (Norwegian, Danish)                                                                     | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 866 (Cyrillic/Russian)                                                                      | |  

  | |                                     < >   Codepage 869 (Greek)                                                                                 | |  

  | |                                     < >   Simplified Chinese charset (CP936, GB2312)                                                           | |  

  | |                                     < >   Traditional Chinese charset (Big5)                                                                   | |  

  | |                                     < >   Japanese charsets (Shift-JIS, EUC-JP)                                                                | |  

  | |                                     < >   Korean charset (CP949, EUC-KR)                                                                       | |  

  | |                                     < >   Thai charset (CP874, TIS-620)                                                                        | |  

  | |                                     < >   Hebrew charsets (ISO-8859-8, CP1255)                                                                 | |  

  | |                                     <*>   Windows CP1250 (Slavic/Central European Languages)                                                   | |  

  | |                                     < >   Windows CP1251 (Bulgarian, Belarusian)                                                               | |  

  | |                                     < >   ASCII (United States)                                                                                | |  

  | |                                     <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)                                                | |  

  | |                                     <*>   NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages)                                         | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-3  (Latin 3; Esperanto, Galician, Maltese, Turkish)                                     | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-4  (Latin 4; old Baltic charset)                                                        | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-5  (Cyrillic)                                                                           | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-6  (Arabic)                                                                             | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-7  (Modern Greek)                                                                       | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-9  (Latin 5; Turkish)                                                                   | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-13 (Latin 7; Baltic)                                                                    | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS ISO 8859-14 (Latin 8; Celtic)                                                                    | |  

  | |                                     <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)                                      | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS KOI8-R (Russian)                                                                                 | |  

  | |                                     < >   NLS KOI8-U/RU (Ukrainian, Belarusian)                                                                | |  

  | |                                     <*>   NLS UTF-8

So nun bin ich mit meiner Weisheit am Ende.

CDROM-Filesystem ist im Kernel aktiviert (nicht als Modul).

73 Henry

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *henry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hdd: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hdd: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }
> ...

 

Nunja.. eigentlich steht es ja da... er kann die CD nicht auslesen. Ist sie zu verkratzt?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## henry

Hallo STiGMaTa,

du hast Recht, aussehen tut es so als wenn die CD defekt ist.

Leider kann das nicht sein, da ich mehrere CDs getestet habe.

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auf meinem Notebook.

73 Henry

----------

## schachti

Und mit dem alten Kernel geht es? Hast Du die Kernel-Config kopiert (cp ALT/.config NEU/ und dann make oldconfig) oder sie "per Hand" übertragen?

----------

## 69719

ist es eine gepresste oder eine gebrannte cd?

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

Habe mit gebrannten und gepressten CDs getestet.

Habe alte Kernelconfig per Hand kopiert, danach mit make menuconfig Einstellungen kontrolliert und Kernel neu kompiliert.

Problem : Hatte mein System welche bereits 6 Jahre lief, durch einen dummen Fehler zerschossen.

               System neu aufgesetzt. Alte Daten aus Backup zurück geholt. Kernelconfig war vom 2.9.19-r?

Bei meinem ASUS F3JM habe ich eine Neuinstallation vorgenommen, gleich mit 2.6.20.

Auch hier kann ich keine CDs mounten.Selbe Problem.

Wer hat eine Lösung?

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

Vielleicht liegt es an utf8.

Habe nach der neuinstallation auf utf8 umgestellt.

73 Henry

----------

## schachti

 *henry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe alte Kernelconfig per Hand kopiert, danach mit make menuconfig Einstellungen kontrolliert und Kernel neu kompiliert.
> 
> 

 

ok, Du hast also die .config des alten Kernels in das neue Verzeichnis kopiert? Mach das nochmal und führe dann direkt vor dem make menuconfig mal ein make oldconfig durch.

Support für ISO9660, Joliet, UDF ist im Kernel? Falls als Modul realisiert: Die Module sind geladen?

----------

## 69719

was sagt denn "hdparm /dev/hdd"

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

hdparm /dev/hdd sagt

/dev/hdd:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

k3b friert beim Start ein.

Meldung codepage 0x05 failed.

Der Witz ist, mein uraltes scsi-cdrom läuft wie hanne.

Alles bestens kann CDs mounten und lesen.

Entweder ein hdparm Problem oder der Kernel.

73 henry

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

danke für Eure Hilfe.

Ich habe /dev/hdc und dev/hdd aus /etc/conf.d/hdparm rausgeschmissen und allse läuft Bestens.

73 henry

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

habe nochmal nachgedacht, an hdparm muss was faul sein.

Ich verwende  sys-apps/hdparm-6.9-r1.

Diese Version scheint fehlerhaft zu sein.

Welche Version läuft ohne Fehler, so das man die CDR-W+DVD-W mit hdparm -d1 verwenden kann.

Danke Henry

----------

## schachti

Ist Support für Deinen Chipsatz im Kernel aktiviert? Welche Fehlermeldung liefert hdparm denn? Funktioniert die x86 Version?

----------

